# Powering D12 on 12V DC?



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,

I resently bought 2 D12-500 receivers at a yard sell (if they are leased I probably can't use them). However my plan was to remove the AC-DC power inverter board and run it off a 12V car or UPS battery should I want to watch TV if my power failed. I discovered upon opening the unit however the board runs on THREE different DC voltages. 12V at .6 A 1.1 A for a min (boot up likely), 6V 1 A and 3.3 V at 1.3 A. Now my question is do I need to get a power supply for EACH voltage? I.E 6V for the 6V, 4V for the 3.3 and straight 12V for the 12V? Or can I just run the 12V only?

Thanks guys!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It would probably be much easier just to use a small DC to AC inverter. You could run a D12 and a small TV for a day or so off a car battery through an inverter. The bigger the TV, and the louder the volume is turned up, the more power you will draw (with the TV). If you are just running the D12 (have some other way to power your TV), a D12 through an inverter would run for several days off a car sized battery.

Many people who tailgate have run HD receivers and/or DVRs and 40+ inch HD TV's through inverters off a car battery for 4 hours or so.

Of course, if this is something you plan to do on a recurring basis, invest in a good deep cycle battery and possibly a solar panel.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got a power inverter, 140W model. Just thought 12V direct would be simplier. So it's not going from 12V DC to 120 V AC BACK to 12V DC again.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Those multi-voltage switching power supplies (like in most electronic devices today) are very complex and sometimes the different voltages are RELATED to one another similar to a multi-tap transformer. Rather than blow up your receiver's motherboard it would be much easier (and safer) to follow Carl's advice and just feed the D12 from an inverter. There are many inexpensive small ones designed to power laptops or electric razors. One of those would be perfect.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

xmguy said:


> I've got a power inverter, 140W model. Just thought 12V direct would be simplier. So it's not going from 12V DC to 120 V AC BACK to 12V DC again.


you will need ALL of them; so three bricks [DC-DC] converter/chips - but, pay attention to D12's NOMINAL voltages and MAX current for the DC-DC circuits


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Unless you own the D12 (paying money doesn't guarantee ownership), you're running a high risk of having to buy the receiver for full price down the line. It is typically NOT worth the effort.

Inverters aren't particularly efficient but they allow you to take advantage of the protections built into the receiver's own power supply and they don't void any warranties or lease agreements.


----------

